# Getting better but need some opinions...



## athlon64 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, i"m new on the forum,i"m 17 and i"m from Croatia.I just had a few questions. Now i never drinked alcohol because i"m a diabetic but i have smoked weed for a few months. Just once a week or even 2 times a month witch really are low amounts. I never smoked a lot because i just wanted to have a bit of a laugh and fun. Now never before i had any long term problems untill we smoked some powerfull skunk about 7 weeks ago. I never was so high and i didn"t like it at all. After that i realized i was feeling weird and it wasn"t going away.I read a lot online and found out that i have Depersonalization disorder because it matched my symptoms. Now most guys that got it because of smoking weed told me that it was gone in a few weeks (2 months tops). After we smoked that powerfull weed i waited for 3 weeks withouth smoking and i felt much better.Problem was only there when i was in large groups of people.One night my friend were smoking and invited me. I decided to have just a few hits.I wasn"t very hii because i smoked a very small amount. I was nicely relaxed and it was great. Now the next morning i woke up and realised i got my problem back. Few days after that were very bad. We had some programming practice that afternoon, i got into a room full of people and got so confused. I almost had a panic attack but i calmed down. A week later a was allready feeling much better and i definitley sayed no more weed for me! 3 weeks after smoking i felt much much better. Every time i compared a friday with a friday before a realized how much better and more realistical i felt. Currently i"m 4.5 weeks away from last smoking and i feel i"m getting a bit better by every week. But over here i read that people had this kind of problems for years. To be honest i never had problems as hard as some people describe. Yes i still feel a bit of that living in a dream feeling , especially when i"m in the class or large groups of people but i really feel it"s going away. I read that i should go trough my supressed problems and emotions but i really don"t have any so could you tell me should i expect my problem to be gone in a few weeks like most people that got it from smoking weed told me? Or what? One fact that is for sure is that every time i read all the bad things about it like having it for years i just feel worse. So i don"t know why am i even writing this but i wanted some opinions. Btw sorry for bad english,not my motherlanguage.


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

you're young man and lot of different things will happen in your head by the time, but it's good thing that you know your hidden enemy now







.. first time you get DP is the worst because it's totally something new for you. i recommend that you don't bother with DP so much and try to concentrate on your life. try to keep things under control, don't supress feelings in yourself, avoid fear, depression and anxiety (but not by weed or alcohol). DP is just defence mechanism against stress and issues that mind can't resolve.


----------



## athlon64 (Jun 13, 2012)

thanks for advice.As i allready wrote i feel like it"s going away. After i made this subject i went riding my bike a bit and i felt great later. Currently i just sometimes have problems but if i don"t bother it really doesn"t complicate my life so i hope it will completly go away with a bit more time. Summer is coming and i finished this schol-year great so i should now be stress free after a long period of high pressure.And i"ll finally get some proper sleep.


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

you're on the right direction, forget all of this and enjoy your time..


----------



## athlon64 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sure,thanks man


----------



## athlon64 (Jun 13, 2012)

So here i am a month later and DP is gone







, I"m back to normal and i would first like to give few advices. Just ignore it,don"t think about it and analise it and you will be fine in a couple of months. 1.5 for me. I also have a question. My DP was triggered by weed. Before i had DP i smoked weed for about 6 months but only at weekends, once or twice a month and i allways smoked really small amounts. I never had problems with long term symptoms. DP came when i smoked skunk with a huge amount of THC,the most powerfull thing i have ever tried.My question is do you think i can try smoking small amounts at weekends again? Don"t tell me it will get big wit time because i"m a type 1 diabetic for 8 years and i have teached myself discipline. When i say that i never smoke more than 2 times a month i mean it and it doesn"t change.I also never smoked more than half a joint. It"s too much for me,i just want to relax and have a bit of fun since i don"t drink alcohol. So do you think i should try smoking again but never take skunk or ever smoke too much?


----------



## actor_bs (May 26, 2012)

well weed isn't good option when talking about DP..
I have weed-triggered DP, I recovered from the worst stage and now I do take weed sometimes (in much smaller doses of course), and few times it helped me to understand what happened, and gave me some relief.. the point is that weed amplifies your current condition. if you are anxious, nervous, depressed - don't take weed, it will improve anxiety and lead to horrible DP state. i remember my episode wery well- that night I was VERY self-destructive because of some serious problems i had, that my mind just made smart decision to disconnect me from world and took me to "stand by" mode (DP and DR).
later, when I went through all of this and resolve problems (partialy) i decided to try weed and didn't have any problems, but I used it much smarter than before.

weed is a trigger and causes of DP are deeper issues in someone's life. but I would not recommend anyone to take weed in DP, this is just my case!


----------



## athlon64 (Jun 13, 2012)

i understand. And i was stupid last time when i took while i still had DP problems,it amplified it a LOT. But now i"m fine and i can"t decide weather i should try using it smart in small amounts or never take it again.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

bruv please use paragraphs


----------



## onlygirlintheworld (Jul 3, 2012)

Aww thats good that you're better now







but i would probably say don't smoke weed again, because you can't know for sure that it won't bring your dp back again! Lots of people on here seem to have got it from smoking weed so i really don't think its worth it!


----------

